# Paphiopedilum javanicum flasking



## ramadayapati (May 7, 2014)

Hi all,
I think this is my first post ever in this forum after following over more than two years. Im working currently in a private company who owns an in-vitro lab and the owner gave me a privileged to produce orchid flasking both from seeds and meristems.

This is my first sowed Paphiopedilum species, Paphiopedilum javanicum. I got the seedpod after a weekend getaway from the mountain nearby. I didnt cultivate the mother plant since it wont thrive in my agro-climate, hot steamy polluted lowland of Jakarta.

Sowed in May 2012






May 2013





May 2014, and still counting.. 

So far its the slowest grower Paph. under in-vitro culture from seeds which i've ever working with. It took six months (maybe more) to germinate.

Is it common growing period for this particular species? or even for the entire subgenus? Barely use this group for seed parent, but cochlopetalum instead, since they're more adaptable in our climate.

Thanks in advance for the advices and comments

Nuwun,
Best Regards
Ramadani Prasetya


----------



## Ozpaph (May 7, 2014)

very interesting work you're doing. Welcome.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2014)

Welcome to Slippertalk, Ramadani. I don't think I've ever seen such fuzzy little roots!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 7, 2014)

Welcome...sorry don't know much about this species but appreciate the pictures and info.


----------



## abax (May 7, 2014)

Welcome to ST from KY. I hope you stay with us and post photos of the
progression of the flask.


----------



## Trithor (May 8, 2014)

Hi there Ramadhani, welcome from South Africa! 
Cochlos germinate quite quickly. I have germination from glaucophylum and liemianum after two to three months (they are also a lot faster to mature a seed pod), but most other species take way longer. 6 months is not unusual, with many taking a year or longer to germinate.


----------



## ramadayapati (May 8, 2014)

Trithor said:


> Hi there Ramadhani, welcome from South Africa!
> Cochlos germinate quite quickly. I have germination from glaucophylum and liemianum after two to three months (they are also a lot faster to mature a seed pod), but most other species take way longer. 6 months is not unusual, with many taking a year or longer to germinate.



I found that cochlos as a seed parent would germinate in less than three months like u've mentioned before, especially if they're crossed with another cochlos (except victoria mariae). My cochlos sibling cross could germinate even less than a month, but if they're combined with parvis, its gonna take at least 3-4 months to germinate.


----------



## paphioboy (May 8, 2014)

Awesome work...


----------



## Trithor (May 8, 2014)

I am watching and reading this with keen interest!
Would you consider sharing the details of the composition of your germination flask medium?


----------



## ramadayapati (May 8, 2014)

Trithor said:


> I am watching and reading this with keen interest!
> Would you consider sharing the details of the composition of your germination flask medium?



They're basically would germinate in any medium, MS, Knudson or even a simple foliar fertilizer like Hyponex. I found the highest germination rate when using Knudson C without activated charcoal and NaFeEDTA, but addition of coconut water will increase the protocorns vigour.

The further develop of plantlets need some modification, i put some hormones like BA and IAA, also organic additive like banana pulp and potato would help the plantlets grow its roots


----------



## Trithor (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I have tried a whole range, but not Knudson without charcoal. Definitely worth looking into.


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2014)

Very informative. Thanks and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 8, 2014)

Neato. They look quite healthy, so I'd guess they are growing quickly enough 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (May 10, 2014)

looking good!


----------



## eggshells (May 15, 2014)

I see you are from Indonesia. Have you tried in-vitro propagation of Paph. sangii?


----------



## ramadayapati (May 15, 2014)

eggshells said:


> I see you are from Indonesia. Have you tried in-vitro propagation of Paph. sangii?



Nope, not yet, but im about to, still waiting for the seed pod to be matured and ready to sow, i'll update the progress in about a year. I do believe the growth rate in general would be a bit faster.


----------

